# I've been spoiled by Jager Pro



## Lip Ripper (Mar 24, 2017)

I bought a M.I.N.E. gate and camera from a guy off of craigslist.  I had a corral trap up and running, but the deer kept setting it off.  I switched trigger baits (from corn to powered donuts), but I still couldn't get the hogs to trigger the trap shut.  Long story short a buddy of mine gave me a hand and we reworked the corral and added the Jager Pro gate and I got the camera up and running.  Last night the group of 5 hogs that had been feeding in my trap for about two weeks came back one time to many.  All five were pictured in the trap at 2:14 AM.  I texted the camera at 2:15 AM and got a confirmation photo at 2:16 AM with the gate closed and all hogs inside.  I did all this without ever getting out of bed and from 65+ miles away.  That's the definition of a "Hi-tech Redneck"!  I almost forgot the best news is that of the five pigs all were sows except for the big brown boar in the top right corner of the picture!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 24, 2017)

Man I bet you are spoiled now

That is awesome! Would love to see pics of the trap too...........great thread and story, but you need to post a bunch more pics


----------



## Lip Ripper (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm not very good at loading pictures, but this was the corral I put together (basically copied Jager).  It's 6 panels of the old Jager Pro 18-56 panels.  I got this up and the feeder going for about a week and then built a home made gate.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Mar 24, 2017)

After a week I built a guillotine style gate.  I tried to go with a 8' wide door, but found out due to the weight of a full sheet of 3/4" PT plywood I couldn't use a "root stick" and tried to implement another trigger I found on YouTube.  This is when I ran into the issue of deer tripping the gate and then just jumping out of the trap.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Mar 24, 2017)

Once I got the M.I.N.E. gate and camera going (sorry no picture of that) I was ready to trap some swine.  This is the picture I received and I immediately sent a text to the camera to trigger the gate.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Mar 24, 2017)

Lastly, the picture I got of the door down and hogs inside.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome progress pics.

Love it when a plan works well.

You sir killed it.... err..I mean them.  

Congrats on a freezer full of pork.

Edit- I am sure something's wrong with me.  That Lil-brown ugly (left row 2nd down) is making my mouth water.  She's fit oh so well on my smoker.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweet story there.  Congrats on the catch


----------

